# does the popular SER front emblem fit on 2004 SER



## NISER (Apr 27, 2004)

i know the front of 2004 SER is totally different from the 2003...can i replace the ugly hamburger emblem with the SER emblem?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

not without cutting it off or something like that


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I saw one the other day that just removed it. 

Looks like that Nissan Emblem in the front is actually mounted *through* the front bumper because it looked like there were holes remaining. Or maybe there was just glue still on the thing and the guy didn't take it off.

Bottom line...I'd make sure you're not gonna leave any holes in the front end before you take it off.


----------

